# Being Single...



## oquinn (Jan 8, 2013)

Needless to say I keep some of my nice bikes in the living room,and a few in the dining room.The problem is I see dust building up.
How should I dust them off without scratching?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 8, 2013)

Have the house maid use a natural feather duster.


----------



## Boris (Jan 8, 2013)

Just use a leafblower on 'em inside the house, since your single. I'm surprised that you haden't thought of it already.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 8, 2013)

And if you're worried about 2 cycle smoke, get an electric leaf blower.


----------



## vincev (Jan 8, 2013)

I use the leaf blower to clean my garage,inside of car,blow garbage under the fence into neighbors yard,dust off cars and bikes.I would like to try drying off the dogs after a bath but I dont give them baths.two cycle smoke is also useful to kill any bugs that come into your house.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yea what he said...I have 16 in the living room, seven plus my unicycle in the kitchen, one in the master bath, and a few in the spare bedrooms. I used the toaster oven the other night to cure the paint on a headbadge and, news for the ladies, that dishwasher does bike parts too! I do like the feather duster for the bikes though...V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 8, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Just use a leafblower on 'em inside the house, since your single. I'm surprised that you haden't thought of it already.




Yep,I have a nice 19V cordless one by B&D,works great for inside jobs


----------



## Boris (Jan 8, 2013)

vincev said:


> Blow garbage under the fence into neighbors yard. Two cycle smoke is also useful to kill any bugs that come into your house.




Once again, you and I are on the same page Buddy!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 8, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea what he said...I have 16 in the living room, seven plus my unicycle in the kitchen, one in the master bath, and a few in the spare bedrooms. I used the toaster oven the other night to cure the paint on a headbadge and, news for the ladies, that dishwasher does bike parts too! I do like the feather duster for the bikes though...V/r Shawn




Shawn, in picture #2 what is that pale green bike? A Monark? Lime with black trim? Loving that color!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 8, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Shawn, in picture #2 what is that pale green bike? A Monark? Lime with black trim? Loving that color!




That's a Columbia 5 star super equipped isn't it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> That's a Columbia 5 star super equipped isn't it?




Yes it is --1951. V/r Shawn


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 8, 2013)

oquinn said:


> Needless to say I keep some of my nice bikes in the living room,and a few in the dining room.The problem is I see dust building up.
> How should I dust them off without scratching?




Ride them and peddle the dust off! Jk Lol. I do ride all my bikes and I give them a wipe down with a meguiars quick detail spray and a microfiber rag but I like the electric blower idea.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 8, 2013)

oquinn said:


> Needless to say I keep some of my nice bikes in the living room,and a few in the dining room.The problem is I see dust building up.
> How should I dust them off without scratching?




I don't know, I'm not single any more so I just tell my 'ol lady to do it after she gets home from work and before she starts dinner.


----------



## oquinn (Jan 8, 2013)

*What is wrong with us.*

I used to bring pretty girls home....now all I ever bring home are bikes!!!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 8, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't know, I'm not single any more so I just tell my 'ol lady to do it after she gets home from work and before she starts dinner.




Sounds like you're not sitting in the easy chair with your slippers, paper, pipe, smoking jacket and brandy anymore. Guess you can get a few more bikes for her to dust, with all her new found free time.


----------



## chitown (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;D5sP_jnPCwA]http://youtu.be/D5sP_jnPCwA[/video]


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 8, 2013)

*use a dust buster*

now we know you are full of  *#it 







bikewhorder said:


> I don't know, I'm not single any more so I just tell my 'ol lady to do it after she gets home from work and before she starts dinner.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 10, 2013)

The solution is, don't own any nice bikes! Rusty old beaters, you can just store 'em in a pile in the basement!


----------



## oquinn (Jan 10, 2013)

*What I really need is a girl.*

That will try to understand me.....and my bikes!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 11, 2013)

*Single myself & I can relate*



oquinn said:


> Needless to say I keep some of my nice bikes in the living room,and a few in the dining room.The problem is I see dust building up.
> How should I dust them off without scratching?




Whenever people visit the first time they usually ask and/or notice that I am single - I am told the dead give away is that there are a few bicycles in the house - including the kitchen ( my winter work space with plenty of beer nearby ) -  priorities - A bicycle or two in the house - what's the problem - vintage full scale ride-able art -

AS FAR AS DUSTING THE BICYCLES - I just simply take them out for a ride & rotate them out until they have all been ridden - the other way is some industrial lemon pledge & a microfiber cloth - though I still prefer the dust off as you ride program I have going --  

Ride Vintage - Frank


----------

